# pppd connection



## Cstar (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich möchte eine Internetverbindung mit meinem modem über pppd aufbauen; dazu hab ich folgenden Befehl im netz gefunden:

*pppd connect 'chat -v "" ATDT1234567  username: 1234154  password: xxxx' /dev/modem 57600 crtscts noipdefault defaultroute*

Dann habe ich die entsprechenden Daten (Benutzername,password, ATDT) eingetragen und den Befehl in der bash ausgeführt...
Das modem versucht sich einzuwählen (der modemlautsprecher gibt die selben töne wie in Winxp von sich...); 

*Wenn der einwahlvorgang dann abgeschlossen ist, hab ich trotzdem keine internetverbindung...* 

In der bash erscheinen auch keine Ausgaben von pppd!?
Am kernel denk ich muss ich auch nichts umändern; immerhin komm ich mit kppp auch ins netz; aber eine modemverbindung über konsole wäre manchmal ganz hilfreich (v.a. wenn der x-server nicht mehr startet...)

* Welche konsolenprogramme für die interneteinwahl gibt es noch? *

thx


----------



## Naj-Zero (26. Dezember 2002)

Es gibt noch cinternet, funktioniert aber bei mir nicht, daher nehm ich pppd, aber du kannst es dir ja trotzdem mal anschauen.


----------

